# Why have you not switched on with Bord Gais



## dodo (17 Mar 2009)

If you have gas in your house why have you not switched over your Electricity  to Bord Gais aswell saving you at least 10% maybe 14%.


----------



## Purple (17 Mar 2009)

I did, and saved 14%


----------



## Blinder (17 Mar 2009)

I just did. When I saw this thread the bills were beside me so it was as good a time as any. Thanks for the reminder.

I had meant to do it, but just hadn't gotten around to it.


----------



## Henny Penny (17 Mar 2009)

i don't understand why people don't switch ... they're probably the same people that keep eircom in business!


----------



## Purple (17 Mar 2009)

Henny Penny said:


> i don't understand why people don't switch ... they're probably the same people that keep eircom in business!



I know, I switched from Eircom because of their bad customer service. I'd happily pay extra just to not have to deal with them.


----------



## cole (17 Mar 2009)

I did and saved 14%. I got rid of eircom ages ago, I use voip/blueface.


----------



## MrMan (17 Mar 2009)

pure unadulterated laziness, I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> I know, I switched from Eircom because of their bad customer service. I'd happily pay extra just to not have to deal with them.


 
I did the same and I feel exactly the same way about them as you do.

Worst Customer Service I've ever encountered.


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Mar 2009)

MrMan said:


> *pure unadulterated laziness*, I'll do it tomorrow.


 
Likewise. Going to make the call tomorrow also.


----------



## Caveat (18 Mar 2009)

We don't have gas - is there still an incentive to switch?


----------



## TarfHead (18 Mar 2009)

Because my last gas bill was almost as high as my monthly mortgage payment.

Bord Gais are getting more than enough money out of me already, which is why I'm switching to Airtricity  !


----------



## DerKaiser (18 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> We don't have gas - is there still an incentive to switch?


yeah, seems the prices are guaranteed to be 10% cheaper in year 1 for everyone.  Current Board Gaise customers get an extra 2% off on top of this


----------



## PaddyW (18 Mar 2009)

And another 2% if you go direct debit I believe.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Mar 2009)

Yep, potential 12% if your not a gas customer


----------



## csirl (18 Mar 2009)

1. Dont have confidence in Bord Gais keeping their prices down long term. A future with the Russians severly rationing Gas does not bode well for Bord Gais.

2. Some small print terms and conditions that I dont agree with.


----------



## gipimann (18 Mar 2009)

My mother decided not to switch because she said she was worried about who would fix the power lines if they came down in a storm.......sounds funny, I know, but obviously the split between the production & network side (still ESB) and the supply/customer side (the choices) isn't being made clear enough for everyone to grasp it.

Having explained the process to her, she then decided not to switch because of the perceived palaver over the free electricity allowance for pensioners (it can't be allowed off the BG electric bill, so qualifying customers get a cheque payment every 2 months from SW).


----------



## dodo (18 Mar 2009)

CSIRL
1. Dont have confidence in Bord Gais keeping their prices down long term. A future with the Russians severly rationing Gas does not bode well for Bord Gais.

2. Some small print terms and conditions that I dont agree with. Here is your answer

Here are the facts
They promise bills to be at least 10 % cheaper for 1st year and 5% for the 2nd and 3rd year ,after that they do not know, but you can always change back.


----------



## Lollix (18 Mar 2009)

gipimann said:


> Having explained the process to her, she then decided not to switch because of the perceived palaver over the free electricity allowance for pensioners (it can't be allowed off the BG electric bill, so qualifying customers get a cheque payment every 2 months from SW).


 
If this is a so-called "level playing pitch" in terms of competition, why are Bord Gais allowed to opt out of the administration of the free electricity allowance for OAPs? Surely the regulator has to insist that any entrant into the market must abide by exactly the same terms as the ESB?
Does this mean that Bord Gais (or airtricity) won't have to take on any of the slotmeter customers that the ESB currently (sorry!) has to deal with? Sounds a bit unfair to me, but more importantly, it smells of a market opening to benefit new entrants, with hidden costs thrown back on the state owned operator. I know, Bord Gais is also state owned, but I'm thinking of other operators who will emerge when the market is fully opened up. The Eircom debacle, with the costs that are coming at the taxpayers in terms of network maintenance and updating, leave me cynical of the government's reasons for supporting free market economics. There is always a reason, unconnected with the common good, for any such free market schemes.Don't forget that the ESB were forced by the regulator to maintain high prices so as to make the market profitable for new entrants, at a huge cost to all of us.
Somebody, somewhere will eventually benefit hugely as this process is played out. "Friends in court" is the term, I believe.


----------



## greenfield (19 Mar 2009)

RTE are reporting on line this afternoon that 80,000 people have switched in the first four weeks.   Shocking. (sorry)


----------



## Yoltan (24 Mar 2009)

I switched on the day it was announced. Switched from Eircom years ago. Can't believe the amount of people that still haven't switched.


----------



## Betsy Og (24 Mar 2009)

I had just switched when I hear a radio ad that Eirtricity are 13% cheaper (12% is the max reduction on Bord Gais), plus I wouldnt mind supporting the "green electricity" thing. Better get one changeover doen first.

Re Eircom, think I'm on a 1 year contract as new to it, are other providers good for broadband (main reason I want the line)? Is it again a "no brainer" call?


----------



## Chocks away (24 Mar 2009)

Because we have switched on with Airtricity


----------



## Yoltan (24 Mar 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> I had just switched when I hear a radio ad that Eirtricity are 13% cheaper (12% is the max reduction on Bord Gais),


 
It's actually 14%.


----------

